# Low Histamine, low inflamatory, kosher, sugar free, egg free diet help needs



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ello ello everyone, 

I know it sounds like a lot but I've been through several Lifestyle Changes to try to fix my health issues. Now I'm on this low histamine low inflammatory kosher egg-free sugar-free fancy diet. I'm looking for recipes that can be used with hemp cuz I need those Mega 3s to help with my inflammation. Currently searching for flatbread options and trying a few chemistry projects in the meantime


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2021)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking Conney. I have never heard of a diet like that before. It would be easier to make suggestions if we know what groups of foods are allowed and which are not. I have no idea which foods have histamines or are low in histamines, for example.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2021)

HI *Conney* and Welcome to DC. 

I looked it up and I think perhaps if you gave us a list of foods that _you like_, then maybe we would be able to suggest some recipes. 

We could look up all sorts of low-histamine foods but if you don't care for them you probably won't make them, right?

I guess you already know that most fresh things are just fine.  A matter of putting them together how you like.  But you have to give us a clue.


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

*Low histamine, inflamatory, kosher, sugar free list*

I have posted what i can eat. Now as for LIKING anything. Well that goes day by day

Herbal & Spices
agave syrup 
caraway 
chamomile tea 
chicory 
chufa sedge 
cloves 
coriander 
corn salad, lamb's lettuce 
lamb's lettuce, corn salad 
meridian fennel 
Nigella sativa oil 
Nigella sativa seed 
oregano 
paprika, sweet 
parsley 
Palm Sugar
palm oil, dendê oil 
pearl sago 
Persian cumin 
psyllium seed husks 
rapeseed oil (called canola oil in US) 
Roman coriander 
Roman coriander oil 
rooibos tea 
rosemary 
sage 
sage tea 
sago 
sallow thorn 
thyme, common thyme, German thyme, garden thyme 
verbena herbal tea 
Herbal things

Grains/Nuts
amaranth 
basil 
black caraway 
black caraway oil 
cardamom 
chestnut, sweet chestnut 
chia 
coconut fat, coconut oil 
coconut, coconut shavings, coconut milk 
earth almond 
fennel 
fennel flower (Nigella sativa) 
fennel flower oil (Nigella sativa) 
Flaxseed (linseed) 
hemp seeds (Cannabis sativa) 
ispaghula, psyllium seed husks 
Khorasan wheat or Oriental wheat, KAMUT® 
millet 
nut grass 
quinoa 
rice 
rice buiscuits, rice cakes 
rice crispies 
rice noodles 
spelt 
tiger nut sedge 
wild rice 
yellow nutsedge 

Roots
cassava 
cassava flour 
ginger 
parsnip 
potato with peel 
potato, new, with peel 
potato, peeled 
sweet potato 
turmeric 
yam 

Vegetables
artichoke(be cautious of fructose sensitivities) 
asparagus 
bell pepper (sweet) 
bok choi 
broccoli 
cabbage, green or white (excepting coliflower and kohlrabi) 
carrot 
cauliflower 
celery 
celery cabbage 
courgette 
endive 
gourds 
kale  (see blog for more on kale)
lettuce iceberg 
lettuce: head and leaf lettuces 
marrow 
napa cabbage 
olive oil 
pak choi 
radish: red radish (the tiny red round ones) 
radish: white radish (the long white ones) 
red cabbage 
squashes 
zucchini (we call them courgettes here in the UK) 

Fruit
apple 
apricot 
blackberry 
blackcurrants 
blueberries 
cantaloupe
cherry 
common sea-buckthorn 
cowberry 
cranberry 
cranberry nectar 
cucumber 
dragon fruit, pitaya 
elderflower cordial 
goji berry, Chinese wolfberry, Chinese boxthorn, Himalayan goji, Tibetan goji 
gooseberry, gooseberries 
grapes 
Indian fig opuntia, Barbary fig, cactus pear, spineless cactus,
jostaberry 
juniper berries 
kaki 
lingonberry 
lychee 
melons (except watermelon) 
morello cherries 
nectarine 
passionfruit
peach 
persimmon 
pitaya, pitahaya, dragon fruit 
pomegranate 
pumpkin seed oil 
pumpkin seeds 
pumpkins (various varieties) 
quince 
redcurrants, currant 
sharon fruit 

Meat, Fresh, Meat, Cured meat, Smoked meat, split hoof and does not chew the cud
Beef
bison (organic, freshly cooked) 
chicken (organic, freshly cooked) 
chicken (must be fresh, not leftovers) 
duck 
duck (organic, freshly cooked) 
goose (organic, freshly cooked) 
lamb (organic, freshly cooked) 
minced meat (if eaten immediately after its production) 
quail 
quail (organic, freshly cooked) 
quail eggs 
Turkey
veal (fresh) 

acerola 
fish (freshly caught within an hour or frozen within an hour) 
trout (freshwater): brown trout, brook trout, rainbow trout 

Dairy
Butterkaese 
cream, sweet, without additives 
ewe's milk, sheep's milk 
farmer's cheese (a type of fresh cheese) 
Geheimratskaese, Geheimrats cheese 
goat's milk, goat milk 
sheep's milk, sheep milk 

honey 
maple syrup


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2021)

Of the grains there, to me (no expert), spelt and khorasan sound the most promising for making a flat bread. Are you looking to make a soft, round flatbread? Or would a crisp bread, something in the style of Rye Crisp or Ryvita work?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2021)

WOW, be careful what you ask for dragn!  LOL  

as I said, most fresh things.  But I'm really surprised to see cured meats/smoked meats on that list.


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

Well iv successfully made coconut flat bread.  Its super soft amd flexable.But i dont like eating it all the time. Been tring hemp flour and i have crumbly results. Never heard of the rye or ryvita


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> WOW, be careful what you ask for dragn!  LOL
> 
> as I said, most fresh things.  But I'm really surprised to see cured meats/smoked meats on that list.



Thats because it pasted funny XD. No i cannot have dried cured smoked or canned anything meat wise


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

Also add nothing soured. Canned. Fermited. Nor dried fruit x.x
Its been really weird


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2021)

What about broths?  They can be used to make gravy/sauces.  Helps to change the menu up.  I'm guessing they would have to be homemade to avoid the preservatives?  

But even the fond from your cooking of meats can be spiced up and changed around.  Use as a sauce over some of the vegies.


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

Iv only grazed into broths. It was hard to find sugar free year free broth as it was. Now or cannot have pepper or onion x.x 
And now i know what fond is lol


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2021)

Rye Crisp and Ryvita are crisp like crackers. Here's a picture of Rye Crisp.


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

Iv not tried my hand at crackers yet. Been mastering that basics. Like rice, veggies. Finally make a decent beef thats not leather XD


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 28, 2021)

Rye Crisp and Ryvita are brand names of rye crackers.
Don't think taxy meant she had made them.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Rye Crisp and Ryvita are brand names of rye crackers.
> Don't think taxy meant she had made them.



No, I haven't made them. But they are a type of flat bread. That's why I asked if this was a style of flat bread that was of interest. That style of flat bread can be made from other ingredients than rye.


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

Maybe as a chip later. Givin how hot its been, iv been avoiding the oven all together 

Oi i just looked up how to make Pho. I am grieved . its my favorit dish from asian culture. Lools like illnbe finding another alt x.x


----------



## blissful (Jul 28, 2021)

I haven't found a good cracker recipe that is light and crisp w/o the addition of oil/fat which is inflammatory, but hemp seed hearts are a good idea as an oil/fat replacement.


Chia seeds and flax seeds are also good for omega 3's.


Flax seed should be ground and can be used as an egg replacer w/water to help things stick together. 

https://quitegoodfood.co.nz/easy-home-made-five-seed-crackers/
Ingredients:


1 cup sunflower seeds
3/4 cup pumpkin seeds
1/2 cup chia seeds
1/2 cup sesame seeds (I used a mix of black and white sesame seeds)
1/4 cup flaxseed (linseed)
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cups water
1 tbsp dried herbs of your choice (I used thyme)
1 tsp chilli flakes (optional)
Something  like this with added whole grain flour, maybe spelt or a grain you like  processed into a whole flour would make a nice flat bread. Bake it on  parchment in the oven.


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 28, 2021)

blissful said:


> I haven't found a good cracker recipe that is light and crisp w/o the addition of oil/fat which is inflammatory, but hemp seed hearts are a good idea as an oil/fat replacement.
> 
> 
> Chia seeds and flax seeds are also good for omega 3's.
> ...


Would ot still work without sunflower or seasame? Im assuming yes?


----------



## blissful (Jul 28, 2021)

Conney373, I think it would work but I haven't tried it. If you want it to 'fluff' like a yeast bread, to give it some loft and make it airy, you could add baking soda and baking powder but it may need an acid to activate it....someone here would know. I'm not sure.


----------



## blissful (Jul 28, 2021)

This recipe site has some of my favorites:https://monkeyandmekitchenadventures.com/quinoa-flatbread/


Quinoa flatbread
Ingredients:



1 cup quinoa – uncooked
½ cup unsweetened plain plant milk
1 teaspoon baking powder
¾ teaspoon sea salt
It looks like you can use plant milk and baking powder for the loft.
Some simple plant milk like oats and water in a blender, then strained or not. Or use rice and water, strained or not.

That recipe site is very well tested. I've had success on anything I've made from it.
The recipe authors tried it with many toppings to vary it in flavor. Sounds like a good idea, to give it a try.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2021)

Baking soda would need an acid. Baking powder is already a mixture. One of the ingredients is an acid, usually tartaric acid (cream of tartar).


----------



## Conney373 (Jul 29, 2021)

Yes. Still looking into cream o tartar. Since i cannot do citris things. But i appreciate the recipe =^.^=


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 21, 2021)

Haaa now it works right. I am back with pictures!!
1) 1st attempt at spelt flat bread
2) 3rd attempt, olive oil helps
3) cabbage and napa cabbage lamb wraps with leek carrot and rice noodle
4)1st try at a sauce, goat milk and spelt flour with seasonings om a spaghetti squash pell pepper onion and beef mix, with rice thins i later found out I cannot have
5) Hyssop and oregano Trout on top of red potatoes
6)Red potatoes, broiled chuck steak and Zucchini
7)oat meal with melon with Ginger honey tea
8) fried okra with new fancy recipe for roasted potatoes, since fries are off the menu


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 21, 2021)

Also 1st attempt at Millet flat bread. They ended up to sticky at first, then later became to dry and now just taste like excess flour


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2021)

Are you enjoying your successes?


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 21, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Are you enjoying your successes?


Some of it is quite tasty and makes me feel a tad better about what I eat


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm curious if there is a site I Can look up what is in foods. For example I found out I cannot have coconut oil, possibly due to lipids. Is there a site i can look that up and find other foods that would have similar properties


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Why don't you just enter the individual food into Wikipedia.  They often break down the composition of various things.  I just did Coconut Oil from your question and there were quite a few 'break-down' charts.


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 24, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Why don't you just enter the individual food into Wikipedia.  They often break down the composition of various things.  I just did Coconut Oil from your question and there were quite a few 'break-down' charts.


That's a thought


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 24, 2021)

Matnakash
 Armenian flat bread.

1 pack dry yeast
½ tea spoon sugar   
1 full + tea spoon salt  
4-5 cups flour                 
2 cups warm water (not too hot, so not to kill yeast)  
2-3 table spoon oil
Mix water, yeast and sugar till dissolved. Add salt and flour, mix well. The dough will still be sticky, cover the bowl with towel or plastic wrap and let it seat in a warm place for an hour. After that push the dough down and mix/ knead for a few minutes, let it rest and then rise again for another half an hour.
Poor the oil on the baking sheet you will use, drop the dough on top of it. Work it with your hands by pushing down. It should be somewhat oval in shape. Then with your fingers push down the border and the straight lines, it should not be more than an inch high. Let it proof for another 20 minutes or so. Brush the top with some water. Bake at 425 deg for about 20-25 minutes. Bread should come out to be about 10 inches wide and about 14 inches long, approximately. 


Just skip the sugar.


----------



## blissful (Aug 24, 2021)

Conney373, if you are looking at breaking down food items into fat/protein/carbs, and the vitamin and mineral content, breaking it down further into types of amino acids in the protein portions, and to the type of fat (omega 3/6, saturated, polyunsaturated etc). The USDA and other databases will give that kind of information, usually connected up with an application to do that. Cronometer.com is a free application on the internet, that accesses that database for items. Once you enter in an item, and the amount of the item, it gives you its breakdown. I hope that helps you.


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 24, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Matnakash
> Armenian flat bread.
> 
> 1 pack dry yeast
> ...


Thank you
Though I cannot have yeast or wheat


----------



## Conney373 (Aug 24, 2021)

blissful said:


> Conney373, if you are looking at breaking down food items into fat/protein/carbs, and the vitamin and mineral content, breaking it down further into types of amino acids in the protein portions, and to the type of fat (omega 3/6, saturated, polyunsaturated etc). The USDA and other databases will give that kind of information, usually connected up with an application to do that. Cronometer.com is a free application on the internet, that accesses that database for items. Once you enter in an item, and the amount of the item, it gives you its breakdown. I hope that helps you.


Oh sweet thank you


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 24, 2021)

Conney373 said:


> Oh sweet thank you





And it’s kosher. Because I keep kosher [emoji6]


----------

